
People are reportedly sharing fewer personal updates on Facebook - jaoued
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/7/11387604/facebook-personal-sharing-decline-report
======
askafriend
I think we've all intuitively known this for a while, but it's cool to have a
word to refer to it: "Context Collapse". It's useful terminology to add to our
larger discussion of social network structures.

